# Tired Dog Pics



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

After the morning hunt, this is where Shasta likes to crash. I was messing with the settings on the camera, which pic do you like better?[attachment=1:5kbn0sfg]Copy of Shasta 002.jpg[/attachment:5kbn0sfg][attachment=0:5kbn0sfg]Copy of Shasta 004.jpg[/attachment:5kbn0sfg]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Photo #2 look much better. Less glare, better color.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I like #2 also, and I have that exact same chair!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

#1 it makes him look heavenly.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that the first had a "basking in the sun" effect. I used a back-lit setting on the camera that used the flash and had a slower than usual shutter speed. I don't know how it works, but the effect was unusual.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like them both Loke...  

No need wondering who's chair Shasta is sitting in.....it's Shasta's !!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

#2 is best IMHO.
Nice lookin dog.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

#1 makes the dog look healthier. It adds a nice reddish hue to the gold/yellow fur on your dog. #1 for sure.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

They are both good. Interesting what you can do with different settings.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish I could be doing that right now instead of being in my cubicle! :lol:


----------

